# Holbren Specials



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Just came accross these hot deals and Holbren.com

https://holbren.com/special.php


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Those are very good prices. The plywood set for $12.95 is a great value.


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Twc*

Hi Gang........
someone said, or maybe I read it here, TWC has gone out of business?
Is it really true?
steveo


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

steveo said:


> Hi Gang........
> someone said, or maybe I read it here, TWC has gone out of business?
> Is it really true?
> steveo


 I think I might have been the one that broke the bad news see post at:
www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=1233

I have not returned to see if the site is still up.........

Ed


----------

